
Facebook bug let websites read ‘likes’ and interests from a user’s profile - kripy
https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/13/facebook-bug-website-leak-likes-interests-profile/
======
ccnafr
Source, with actual details: [https://www.imperva.com/blog/facebook-privacy-
bug/](https://www.imperva.com/blog/facebook-privacy-bug/)

